# Wisteria /water sprite won't grow



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Firstly I'll give my tank parameters and lighting

Light is a fluval 3.0 running about 60-65% (estimate) @ 7 hours 

Parameters are
KH 4
Gh 7
TDS 155
Phosphate 2.2
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
PH 7.4
Temp 76

I have Carib sea super naturals which is compared to fluorite 
I've tried floating them and planting them and they do absolutely nothing but die back 

I dose EI dry nilcog ferts, npk is 10-1-10 and target 0.1 fe from Micros 1x weekly with a 50% pwc on the 7th day any ideas why I can't grow the easiest plants? My crypts are amazing as well as I have to trim rotala rotundifolia every 2 weeks 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike A. (Jan 6, 2018)

*shrug* Seems like you're doing it right and everything else looks like it's doing fine. Grows pretty well even in my most neglected lower light tanks and floating it is the best way to get it started well in my experience. Shouldn't be much transition as long as it's actively growing. At least not overall and within a shorter time. About the only time that I see much deterioration is on the oldest growth if I let it float for too long and/or typical lower leaf die-off as it gets older in lower-light tanks that I don't fertilize much. Top and replant and it's good again. In higher light tanks with more fertilization it grows like a noxious weed.

Not much help I know...


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

This is low tech right? Are those macros per week or 3x per week? If once a week you need more PO4, if 3x you need less N and K. And try doubling Fe or dosing it more often


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

burr740 said:


> This is low tech right? Are those macros per week or 3x per week? If once a week you need more PO4, if 3x you need less N and K. And try doubling Fe or dosing it more often


Yes it's low tech, It's once a week 24 hours after my water change, Im doing the low light weekly dosing from Rotala butterfly as I'm new and that's what someone recommended to me, I know you're the man so if I'm dosing once per week on macros I should increase P04 to say 2 instead of 1 or what would you recommend? this is what I dose one time per week (image that's included) , maybe you could tell me target P04 and fe? it seems like I'm using a lot of kno3 as well as I'm dosing 2.78 grams, but I'm only dosing 0.312 grams of P04 and I'm using a lot of k2S04 as well at 3.78 grams.

I was told I don't dose for 55 gallons I dose for total water volume in the tank which was calculated at 42-45 gallons but I have no idea honestly how I'm supposed to dose this tank.









I haven't broken The csm+B and DTPA 11% into 3x weekly as I stated in the picture but I will do that, would I stay at my current dosing and just do that 3x?

0.261 grams of csm+b
0.155 grams DTPA 11% 3 x weekly? 

Edit its 0.2 ppm FE due to I dose DTPA 11% @ 0.1 FE as well (think that's how it works) not sure still Learning 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'd do something like 5/1/5 macros and .1 Fe 2x week.

Fe can be half csmb and dtpa


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

burr740 said:


> I'd do something like 5/1/5 macros and .1 Fe 2x week.
> 
> Fe can be half csmb and dtpa


Would 5/1/5 be 2-3x weekly or once weekly as I wouldn't be increasing the po4 it would still be the same as im doing now just lower N&K? With the csm+B and DTPA just half the dosage of each I'm currently doing but do that twice sounds easy enough.

Off the wall question, does blue spectrum light increase algae growth, I was told to not run my fluval 3.0 at a higher blue level because it would increase algae growth so I'm only running it at 40%









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Edit I think the x2 you posted included the macros which would turn out to be 10/2/10 just 2x dosing @ 5/1/5 correct? Apologies for the confusion 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Yes two doses of 5/1/5 and two doses of .1 micros


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

burr740 said:


> Yes two doses of 5/1/5 and two doses of .1 micros


Does this look correct from how I'm understanding your replies
Mon - 5/1/5 NPK
Wed - csm+B & DTPA 11% to reach 0.1 fe
Thurs - 5/1/5 NPK
Saturday - csm+B & DTPA 11% to reach 0.1 fe

Dosing for 45 gallons even though my tanks 55, I only have approx 45 gallons of water 

Sunday - 50% pwc
I only skip a day to dose after a water change as people said prime can render ferts inactive. 

Okay thank you very much, sorry if I'm a bit confusing 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

No worries, I get confused myself. Sometimes I even confuse myself.. 

Its best to dose macros back right after a water change (more so for high techs). Prime can affect certain micros but not macros. 

Id go:

WC - macros
micros
skip
skip
macros
micros
skip

Repeat. 

Or you can skip one day in the middle and two on the end, not a huge deal either way

Yes everything else looks right


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

burr740 said:


> No worries, I get confused myself. Sometimes I even confuse myself..
> 
> Its best to dose macros back right after a water change (more so for high techs). Prime can affect certain micros but not macros.
> 
> ...


Okay will do that from now on
sun wc- macros 
Monday--micros
Skip Tues /Wed
Thurs - macros 
Fri- micros skip Sat, repeat on Sunday ty again sir 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

By comparison, your ferts are over the top compared to mine and the light should be fine. 

It looks like you're injecting a lot of air. I had a problem with my floating water sprite just not doing well (also low tech). I wondered if my air stone gas exchange was removing too much CO2 so I unplugged the pump to test. The water sprite now grows well again.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

AbbeysDad said:


> By comparison, your ferts are over the top compared to mine and the light should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like you're injecting a lot of air. I had a problem with my floating water sprite just not doing well (also low tech). I wondered if my air stone gas exchange was removing too much CO2 so I unplugged the pump to test. The water sprite now grows well again.


That was only on because I was dosing chemi clean because I had a bga outbreak from I'm assuming rescaping and replanting, after I did my water change Sunday I turned it off, I had heard of airstones depleting C02, but with chemi clean they recommend an airstone to be used. 


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

